# What's In Your Pack?



## alex5425alex (Dec 21, 2011)

What kind of pack do you ride with, if any, and what do you have in it?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Badly faded and very stinky Camelbak Rimrunner with:

- All year:
100 oz. water bag with 50-100 oz of water
Smartass phone running a gps track logger, sometimes music too
Toolkit with spare parts, zip-ties, patch kit, tire levers
Spare tube, bike pump, spare spokes, spoke wrench
First aid kit with stuff I may actually need
2 energy bars
Folding scissors and pliers for removing cactus needles
Enough TP to wipe the length of a tennis court
Mini camera tripod and sometimes a P&S camera
Loud whistle
Micro flashlight
Plastic bags
Wallet with poco dinero

- Winter only:
Emergency foil blanket
Windbraker


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

70 oz Camelbak. With chainbreak, 5 mm allen wrench, cellphone (music and emergency) and my license. I will eventually get a small seat bag for the tools and minimal first aid kit. Longest trail I ride regularly is 7 miles long. So no more than 3.5 mile walk at the furthest point. So no real point in me taking more. When I venture a few hours away to some longer trails, I'll no doubt stuff my pack to the max. I've got lots of unused room in there!


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a Fox something or other. I have small roll of toilet paper (you never know), mini pump, patches, tubes, allens, cell , couple bucks (bribe cougars not to kill me), tire levers, and a gerber multi tool. First aid supplies would be nice too.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I use a Dakine pack (can't remember the name, 100oz bladder).

Always carry:
Cell phone
Small first aid kit (gauze, saline wash (good for eyes too), tubing & surgical glove)
Biodegradable wipes
Energy bar
Spare tube
multi tool (Crank Bros. 18)
small knife
zip ties
duct tape
spare master links
spare foldable spoke
spare derailleur hanger
Co2 inflator
Tire repair kit/levers

I also always wear a paracord/survival bracelet with a whistle on it.

I have a larger pack load for long trips/overnighters, but that's just obvious camp/survival stuff and more supplies.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a CamelBak that I got a couple years ago at Dicks Sporting Goods.

-Phone
-Wallet (with ID and insurance card as well)
-House keys
-Park Tool MT-1C
-Pen
-Watch

Sometimes I will carry:
-A water bottle or 2
-Change of clothes (I commute)


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

camelbak w/
water
mini pump
extra tube
multi tool with chain tool
tire lever
snacks, keys, phone, cash etc...

i should add a whistle and first aid kit...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Camelbak MULE
Blackburn pump
Two tubes
Zip ties
Maps
Safety glasses
Compass
Spare derailleur hanger
ID
Paracord bracelet

I keep all my tools in my seat bag...


----------



## Necris (Dec 19, 2011)

2-3 hours XC riding - just a cell phone, tube, water and some money. No backpack, pure speed.

Longer trips - 3l water reservoir + 0,75l bidon.

I always carry adrenalin syringe with me, allergy sucks


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

camelbak mule(?) it's old.

usually 70 oz bladder half full; water only
29'er tube
26'er tube
2 levers
hand pump
chain tool
multi allen tool 
kevlar spoke repair kit
old metal box staple (for holding chain together while i repair it)
leatherman tool
toilet paper
always an energy bar for emergencies
digital camera

i keep a set bag with a seperate set of tools, tubes and basic stuff on my cross bike 'cause i hate wearing a pack riding in that position.


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

50oz Camel
First aid kit
wallet
keys
Gels
Chapstick
Crank-Bros Mini-multi tool
Gerber multi-tool
spare quick-link
patch kit
zip-ties
toilet paper
small flashlight
pump
cellphone
ear-buds

If it's cold I carry a windbreaker and leg warmers.

I also have a small under-seat pouch with levers, spare tube and quick inflate kit.


----------



## ItsWin (Jun 30, 2008)

I started out carrying just a pump, tube, Clif bar, wallet, keys and set of Allens, but every time something bad happened to me, I added to my little bag. It's crazy how much "preparedness" stuff I learned the hard way. Here's what I'm looking like now:

*Dakine Drafter pack*
*Hydrapak 100oz reservoir*
*Park IB-3 multi tool* (broke a chain only once, but once is all it takes)
*Quick Stik* (found out I'm not able to mount tires with my bare hands anymore)
*Brave Soldier Crash Pak* (road rash sucked - trail rash is probably worse)
*2 tubes* (pinch-flatted my rear tire, then punctured my front in the same day. I'm running tubeless now, but if I shred a sidewall or something like that, there's NO WAY I'm walking 10+ miles again)
*2 Clif bars* (sometimes 1 isn't enough - and sometimes a friend forgets to pack food)
*Topeak digital pressure gauge*
*trail map* (getting lost really sucks)
*Garmin Edge 800* (see above, plus it's a great training tool)
*pump*
*HG pins* (for me) & *KMC Missing Links* (to help out other riders)
*C-clips*
*Oakley lens cleaning kit* (clear vision is easy to take for granted - until a mud splatter hits)
*Craft stowable windbreaker* (weather can be fickle)
*insect repellant* (damn all mosquitoes & ticks)
*cell phone*
*wallet*
*keys*

I also keep extra zip ties tucked under my chainstay protector.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have collected a few packs over the years, so currently for longer rides it's a Camelback Octane with up to 70 oz. for shorter rides either go without or a camelbak fanny pack. In the seat pack I carry:

Crank Bros multi tool
spare chain pin for the shimano SIS
patch kit 
2 tire levers. 

In the pack I carry:

tube
pump
food
a little survival kit with first aid, water purifier tabs, space blanket, fire starter, etc. (Does not go in the fanny pack just for longer more remote rides)
If I'm riding someplace cool I'll take a camera
TP
Whistle
Whatever clothes I need for the ride
Depending on when I head out, a decent light.


----------



## Goldmouse (Dec 23, 2011)

*Some of Whats in my Trunk Bag*



alex5425alex said:


> What kind of pack do you ride with, if any, and what do you have in it?


The Two water bottles and I-Phone is not in the pic. Trunk bags are a really nice feature and beats out back packs.  First-aid kit is really important. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Camelback Chaos.
35 to 140oz of water (it easily accepts a second 70oz bladder... long rides in AZ desert during summer can be grueling).
2 slime tubes (I run tubeless, but should I destroy a tire, and, I’ve given out a number of ‘em to less equipped fellow bikers).
Patch kit and tire repair kit.
Tire irons.
Couple packets of duct tape (Lucky Duct)
3 - 16 gram co2 cartridges, 1 co2 actuator.
Mini pump, I hate it, it works terrible, and I’ve never needed to use it, but there it is, and I’m afraid to take it out.
Small crescent wrench with the handle cut short and filed smooth.
Small Leatherman.
Allen set with a torx to fit brake rotors.
Basic bike multitool (allens, phillips, slot)
Dedicated chain tool.
4” length of chain, spare quick link.
Derailleur hanger.
Derailleur cable.
Comb to remove cacti, and tweezers to remove catci needles (tape works good for the little buggers).
Cell phone.
Wallet with some cash in it (I often ride to/from the trail and a cool Gatorade on the way home sure is nice).
Couple Cliff bars, sometimes some beef jerky and/or trail mix... sometimes all of that.

If I'm going to throw in a downhill run (I ride a mini DH bike... freeride-ish type bike and the 3 major DH runs on SoMo end in my backyard) I carry shin and elbow guards and a full face on the outside of the pack.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Ergon BD1 pack
100oz Deuter water bladder
Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HVG pump
Duct tape wrapped around pump
Lezyne RAP 20 multi tool
Inner tube
Small tube patch kit
Tire lever
Whipperman Connex 10sp quick link
Short length of 10sp chain
Derailleur hanger
Zip ties
Disc brake pad set
Whistle
First aid kit
Toilet paper (in zip-lock bag)
Compact Swiss Army knife
Arc-AAA flashlight
Clif bar
2x GU packets


----------



## I'm not very clever (Nov 16, 2011)

High sierra pack with 2l bladder
First aid kit
water...duh every time come on guys
Tire levers
patch kit
co2 canisters for quick fills
some sort of food
fire starter
some sort of jacket
knife, multitool and swiss
a few miscellaneous tools depends on where im going
keys cell phone(not that it works everywhere) wallet (to identify the body hehe)
If im going on longer rides I'll usually bring some more tools because lets be honest I ride a bike for a reason, that reason is I hate walking...


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Osprey Talon 11
70oz bladder
Crank Bros multi tool
the leftover links from the last chain I installed
tube or two
patch kit
tire levers
Blackburn Mammoth Mtn pump from the early 90s
couple of Clif bars
Some TP in a ziploc bag
small zip ties
small piece of Packtowel
wallet, phone and keys.
There's also a blinky light and a toe strap on the outside of the pack for riding home in the dark and strapping a jacket or used tubes found on the trail.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I pack light in mine, the 70 oz of watter it holds, 1 tube, tire lever, chain tool and a stick on patch kit.


----------



## racerx81 (Dec 15, 2011)

camelback HAWG.
spare tube
mini pump
zip ties
multi tool
power bar
gel pack
band aids
wallet/phone
patch kit


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Vaude Aquarius 7+3....has a light frame to keep it off your back and an adjustable shoulder strap system for a perfect fit. The weight is off your back and no more sweaty back.
I don't carry much in my pack, there is room for a ton more stuff:
TP
Chapstick
She Wee
Tube
Pump
Big Air Can
Small bottle of Stans
Food
Phone
Wintertime: clothes

I carry my tools and extra hardware in a seat bag on the bike.

Brenda


----------



## MAX A-E (Sep 14, 2010)

*This is whats in my pack!*


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

Osprey raptor 10 w/ 3L reservoir 
1-26" tube
1-29" tube
2 - tire levers
Tube patch kit 
Mammoth pump
CO2 inflator - genuine innovations
CO2 Cartridges
Duct tape - wrapped around the Mammoth pump
zip ties
Leatherman - wave
Crank Bros. multi tool w/ chain break
2 - power links
Rear derailleur hager
Small first aid kit
Lighter 
Wet ones - hey, you never know.
Clif bars
Cell phone
Money

In the spring time I carry folding saw.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

no pack...that's what my dog is for. figure if she is going to come along for the ride, might as well put her to work. she carries a St. Bernard style "keg collar" with the following:

29" tube
2 CO2 cartridges 
CO2 inflator
micro pump w/ duct tape
tire levers
patch kit
crank bros multi tool w/ chain breaker
couple zip ties
big rubber band

i keep my keys, phone, gel and dog treats in my jersey pocket.

longer rides (20+ mi) everything goes in a 100 oz. camelbak plus additional food, knife, small first aid kit.


----------



## T-bob (Dec 17, 2008)

... as well as:

full roll of athletic tape (keep it fresh - dried out tape won't help)

foil emergency blanket (keeping yourself or someone else warm with body heat goes a long ways in reducing the debilitating effects of shock)... and remember shock and pain pills DON'T mix

fire starter (I like a lighter and a flint sparker. That being said be VERY carful starting a fire in the backcountry especially if you are injured and might not be able to control it)

zip ties (large enough and plenty (8+) to zip tie your tire to your rim)

pencil and paper (pencils are better than pens, no failure and won't run if paper gets soggy)


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

T-bob said:


> pencil and paper (pencils are better than pens, no failure and won't run if paper gets soggy)


I hope you also brought a pencil sharpener. Pencils have been known to fail.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

In my camelbak..... bandaids and 2 allen wrenches. If there was a situation where I need something else, I'll improvise. I've been watching a lot of man vs. wild... I SHOULD be fine.


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm the medic in the group, so I carry a fair amount of medical supplies in my bag! 

I use a Camelbak H.A.W.G. NV, which is a very big bag to carry around. I have all the bike necessities: tube, derailleur hanger, pump, various wrenches, extra powerlinks, chain lube, patch kit, lights, etc. 

As far as the medical portion of it goes, there's far too much to name! The reason I carry a lot of medical stuff is because we had an incident where one of our riders sliced his calf open with the chainring. Since then, I've been carrying more that enough medical supplies to last a war.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Camelbak Mule
Blackburn Mammoth pump
Shock pump
Spare tubes
Crank Bro.'s m18 multitool
Cell phone
Patch Kits
Extra chain links
Leatherman multitool
Tire levers

Looking to buy or put together a decent first aid kit before my next trip out.


----------



## Goannaman (Aug 11, 2011)

Spare Tube
Patch Kit
Tire levers
pump
knife
crank bros multi tool


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

(in best borat voice) a cat in a hat.


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

*Camelbak MULE*

CB MultiTool 19
2 Pedro's Tire Lever
Mini Pump
Tire Pressure Gauge
Zip Ties
Duct Tape
Pretty thin wire lock(In case I have to use restroom to prevent just pick it up and go type not the one with volt cutter)
Small LED Flashlight
Cell Phone
Keys
Wallet
Some Advil
Migraine Medicine
Some Alcohol wipes
Some snack
and of course water which amount depends on how long or how hot.

*Things I should buy and carry:*

Spare Tube(I should be already carrying this)
Gauze
Medical Tape
Toilet Paper(in case there's none in restroom or when you *real* have to go which hasn't happened yet)

I think this is my list so far


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a Mule with

1 tube
Pump
Multi tool w/ chain tool
Tire spoon
first aid kit
Phone/ gps logger
Cliff bar or two
Shot Blocks

A bag of Power beans to keep my brother motivated on our long rides. They work kinda like Scooby treats with him.


----------



## bikestok (Dec 23, 2011)

I put this list together a while back after looking throught many lists. I use this list as an overall checklist. Close to home I bring far less. The longer/more remote I go, the more I bring.

Pack Each Time:
Food & Beverage
Water
Energy Bars
Fruit
Money for Food

Pocket Gear:
Car Keys
Wallet
ID
Cash
Credit Card
Cell Phone/GPS
Camera

Skin Gear:
Sunscreen
Bug Spray

Head & Vision Gear:
Helmet
Helmet visor
Headband
Sunglasses
Spare Eye Contacts
Lights
White
Red Flasher

Clothes Gear:
Gloves
Socks
Headbands
Bike Shoes
Bike Shorts
Jersey
Camelback (see below)

Camelback (Stay in Camelback):

General Packing:
Laminated card with your name, address, telephone number and
emergency contact numbers (Easy to find)
Money
TP/Napkins/Travel Size Tissues
Zip lock bags
Spare Eye Contacts

Tools (Bag):
Multi-tool
Leatherman (Pliers, knife, saw?)
Rag
Chain Lube (small pack or bottle)

Tire & Tube Bag:
Tube
Patch Kits:
Glue patch
Glueless patch with wipe
Tubless patch
Tire Irons
Pump
Presta to Schrader Adapter
C02 Air - Nozzle / Cartridges
Tubeless Valve Stem and collar
Park Boots (for sidewall tears)
Needle and Thread (with diagram for baseball stitch)
Slime / Stans / Cafe

Spare Parts (Bag):
Wire ties
Electrical Tape
Cleat Bolt 5x8.5mm
Spare chain links and (2) SRAM powerlink
Spare derailleur hanger (if your bike has a replaceable hanger)
Spare chain ring bolt
Spare spoke nipple / Spare Kevlar spoke
First Aid & Survival (see below)

Car Trip Spares:
Tires
Rack
Big Pump
Lube
Chain Cleaner?
Towels
Rags
Blankets

First Aid:
Cacti Comb
Gauze
Large Band-aid
Liquid Band-aid / Superglue/ Clotting agent
Tweezers
safetband.com > Products <http://safetband.com/products.html>

Possible Additional First Aid:
Epipen pen
Minor Cuts (Antiseptic, Bandages)
Major Cuts (Gauze, Medical Tape, Butterflies)
Drugs (Tylenol, Aspirin, Benadryl, Tums, Pepto)
Snake Bite Kit
Moleskin
Ammonia
CPR Mask
Bleeding Inhibitor
Chap Stick
Alcohol Swabs
Hand Sanitizer
Inhaler
Cough Drops
Latex Gloves
Cotton Balls
Disposable Razor
Toothpicks
Lotion
Duct Tape
Scissors
Hydrocortisone Ointment
Flexall
Saline Eye Wash
SAM Splints
Triangular Bandages

Protection/Survival:
Safety Whistle
Sunscreen
Knife
Flash Light
Matches
Thermal Blanket / Good Quality Space Blanket
Bug Repellant
Compass
Mirror
Survival Handbook / Survival Kit?
Survival Kit?
Flash Light
Rain Gear
Knife
Swiss Army Knife
Head Lamps
???


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Camelbak MULE
Usually 1-1.5L of high quality h20
Size 1 and 2 spoke wrenches
Chain breaker tool
Ascent mini tool (every allen needed, phillips, flat)
Pocket knife (4 inch)
Cliff bloks (usually one in my pack and one in my shorts)
shock pump/tire pump
patch kit
lighter
eye drops (for contacts/red eye)
tire pressure gauge
my phone (gps/tracker)


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

alex5425alex said:


> What kind of pack do you ride with, if any, and what do you have in it?


I used to ride with a Deuter Race EXP Air, but downsized to an Osprey Raptor which was supposed to have better organization, but stopped riding with packs for the most part, leaving them for summer months.

3L bladder filled with filtered water
Quality spare tube
Topeak Morph Turbo pump
Multi-tool
Some yellow pedros tire levers
Whatever the day calls for

I kind of pack "modular" style, with things packed in ziploc bags, like a mini first aid kit, food with whatever I need with the food, clean-up, small parts like brake pads & derailleur hangers, etc.

The pack's simply too heavy for my body weight for me to ride with it all the time, since I like to sprint and catch air and basically have fun being free. I risk entering the situation of being far from home and needing to hike a bit, but I never go that far into the backcountry or far from civilization that hiking would be a bad experience.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I'm the exception probably- a little old guy riding a heavy bike uphill carrying a HAWG loaded with enough med stuff to restock the local hosital, tools and spares, maybe DH armour etc. Always 12 lbs or more even local.


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

I would ask why so much but then I would rather have one of these two as my riding buddy.



bikestok said:


> I put this list together a while back after looking throught many lists. I use this list as an overall checklist. Close to home I bring far less. The longer/more remote I go, the more I bring.
> 
> ???





crossup said:


> I'm the exception probably- a little old guy riding a heavy bike uphill carrying a HAWG loaded with enough med stuff to restock the local hosital, tools and spares, maybe DH armour etc. Always 12 lbs or more even local.


----------



## Burzum (Jul 30, 2009)

Glock 26


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> In my camelbak..... bandaids and 2 allen wrenches. If there was a situation where I need something else, I'll improvise. I've been watching a lot of man vs. wild... I SHOULD be fine.


Won't do!

Everybody knows the only TV show that is informative on survival and repairs, is McGyver 

Around here I can't really get lost, neither get further away from paved roads than walking distance, so my packing list is short:

Cash
Cellphone 
Water, if I get THAT! far from the nearest 7eleven 

Magura


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Burzum said:


> Glock 26


BDA .380 for me!


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Along with a bunch of the stuff you guys have mentioned. I went to the local pet store and had a dog tag made with "I.C.E." (in case of emergency) and my wife's mobile number.
If I'm knocked out, I hope someone see's it.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

MEC 3 Litre Mountain Fountain back pack
First Aid Kit including a BIC lighter and Duct tape, extra money and cell phone
Tools, pump
Spares including a derailleur hanger
Rain pants and Rain coat during the rainy season
Almost all of the items listed above.
I live in Canada and frequently cross the border so have a copy of the receipt for the bike purchase.

Always carry a small flashlight
Folding pruning saw for clearing wind fall. Can cut up to about 6" logs.

During rainy season I carry a small spade to help out with drainage when required.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*Not nearly enough*

I have had to go in my pack for 2 recent trailside mishaps. The first was for some first aid for a friend and the second was for a mechanical. I have not paid much attention to my provisions as nothing too bad has happened in a while and complacency set in. The tube that was in there had 2 patches on it (I'm cheap but not that cheap), a used co2 cartridge, mini pump, a spare set of keys, a stick on patch, multi tool and 2 cone wrenches(have no idea why I have been carrying them for years) and even the alcohol wipes in the first aid kit were so old they were dried out.

I went through the entire pack and topped up everything at the new year. Now, I just need to keep it that way.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

CamelBak Pack

small air pump (4 CO2 cartridges)
1st Aid Kit
Allen set
Leatherman
small folding hand saw
small flashlight
extra AA batteries for GPS
summer gloves if hands get hot
75 oz camelbak with water


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hell yeah PBR is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goannaman (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of PBR generally, but putting a can of beer in there is pure win.


----------



## whiskeytango Rider (Dec 17, 2011)

Fox pack the huge one. Full of what else? Beer and Asprin.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Osprey Viper 7. CO2 + inflator, Park CT-5 chain tool, Park I-Beam multi-tool, tire levers, tube, small pocket knife, small first aid kit, baby wipes.


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

heartland said:


>


Essential! Winning! :thumbsup:

Or beer of your choice.


----------



## firerider47 (Jan 21, 2012)

nice good idea never would have thunk it


----------



## WC-rider (Jan 3, 2012)

Camelbak MULE

Shock pump 

Spare tube

Pump

Tire levers

tools 

Car keys 

Wallet, with cash

Knife 

Cellphone


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I pack lightly in an old backpack. Usually just a few water bottles/Gatorades, occasionally some snacks, and an allen wrench set. Now that I think of it I should probably go out and get a patch kit.


----------



## lov_tatoos (Oct 14, 2011)

100 oz. water 
phone
bike multi-tool
Spare tubes
bike pump
patch kit
master link
First aid kit (sanitizer, burn ointment, electrolite pills, bandaids, asprin, etc.)
raw almonds
2 trail mix bars
Duct tape (reminds me I need to put more in) 
Small knife
Small amt of tp
cash, id, bank card
whistle
Zip ties
Lighter
Smokes


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Camelback LUXE. 100oz
Folding knife
First aid kit
Old Ritchey mini-14 tool
Park MT-1 tool.
Tire levers
Extra shift cable
Energy bar/gels
Cell phone
Compass
Two tubes
Patch kit
Piece of water bottle (tire boot)
A few cleat screws
Space blanket
Banana
Velcro tie-down strip
Non-cycling micro tool with pliers.
Wadded up shell jacket (in the winter)
10 dollar bill
Zip ties
A few quick-links and a short section of chain (almost forgot that)
Sunscreen
-----------
If cycling in unfamiliar area/vacation I add:
Batteries for GPS
Signal mirror
Spare battery for cell phone.
An extra energy bar
Water proof matches
Small LED flashlight
Maps
Comb (if riding in cactus areas)

Hmmm... sounds like a lot, but I've used just about everything at one point or another. Of course, ID, any medical info, contact info is kept on my person in my shirt pockets.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

When I am at the top (of my climbs)... And it's all downhill.. I take 5, and reach in my bag for one of these...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i just added some zip ties to my bag after having these infernal cable clips that marin uses pop of my frame and into the bushes. 

i also had to replace the stash of TP i keep in my pack, too...


----------



## Gazza B (Dec 16, 2011)

Camelback Mule
2 litres water 
2 tubes
Puncture repair kit
Dual pump/shock pump
Tyre boot
Chain links
Tyre levers 
Multi tool
Cable ties
Duck tape around pump
Thin jacket
Pen Knife 
Granola bars
Bananas
Fully charged Phone
A few quid


----------



## jamesford163 (Feb 1, 2012)

First aid kit with stuff I may actually need
2 energy bars
Folding scissors and pliers for removing cactus needles
Enough TP to wipe the length of a tennis court
Mini camera tripod and sometimes a P&S camera
Loud whistle
Micro flashlight
Plastic bags
Wallet with poco dinero


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Osprey Viper
water
multi-tool
co2 pump
spare tube
spare cartridge
chain tool
master link
cell phone
Honey Stinger energy waffle...mmmmm


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

hmk trail backpack

phone
wallet with cash, id, medical
one tube
small pump
water or gatorades
trail mix 
matches
knife(s)
multi tool
zip ties


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Always:
Camelbak 100oz pack
Lezyne micro floor drive HV pump
Shock Pump
Two tubes (usually)
Glueless patch kit
Park AWS-10 multi hex wrench set
Park CT-5 chain tool
Park SW-7 multi spoke wrench (have yet to need that one and have it with me)
Shimano two piece crank little plastic fixing bolt tool
Zip ties
Pro Bar (s)

Sometimes:
Gels or shot blocks
Wind proof jacket
Chain lube

Don't carry but should:
First aid
Spare hanger
Quick link


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

For any ride over about 2.5 hours or something remote I carry:

Camelbak Charge (I think?)
70 oz. of water
food
iodine tablets
map
zip ties
lighter
flashlight
quick link
park tool with chain breaker
1 tube 
patch kit
mini hand pump
small pocket knife
rain jacket
sometimes spare gloves or socks
band-aids

In my saddle bag/on my seat post/on the bike:

Another tube
CO2 inflator
tire levers
another multi-tool
another tube
two 21oz. bottles

I _should_ be carrying more first aid, a whistle, and an emergency blanket


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Camelback M.U.L.E.

Mechanical Issues:

Knife
Crank Bros Multi tool
Allen key set
Tire Levers
CO2 
Tube

Human Issues:
70 oz bladder with water
dry roasted almonds
peanut butter and jelly sandwich
Hammer gel or clif shot bloks
aspirin (my group usually involves some older guys--- you never know)
Tums (sometimes i get some heartburn during a long hot ride)

Other issues:
Small Camera
Smith & Wesson M&P .40 compact or my Glock 27


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

jamesford163 said:


> First aid kit with stuff I may actually need
> 2 energy bars
> Folding scissors and pliers for removing cactus needles
> Enough TP to wipe the length of a tennis court
> ...


Stop copying others, go write your own crap.


----------



## BoozeFahba (May 11, 2011)

beef jerky
maple syrup
condoms
tubes
chain breaker
rabits foot
allen keys
fireworks
water


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

BoozeFahba said:


> beef jerky
> maple syrup
> condoms
> tubes
> ...


hahahaha interesting indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

I like the idea but wouldn't it be illegal to drink in trail? I would be careless about it as long as one don't throw empty bottle/can in trail. Is this more like nothing happened if no one saw it type of thing?



heartland said:


>





mdemm said:


> When I am at the top (of my climbs)... And it's all downhill.. I take 5, and reach in my bag for one of these...


----------



## AirGuitar29 (Dec 20, 2010)

HaxEJxuK said:


> I like the idea but wouldn't it be illegal to drink in trail? I would be careless about it as long as one don't throw empty bottle/can in trail. Is this more like nothing happened if no one saw it type of thing?


Illegal? Possibly...
Awesome? Definitely


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

Exactly, I might ride like a stupid happy person but I'm pretty sure if I do this, I'll have one just before I head back and ride happy and just enjoy the ride more. Just thinking about it makes me grin.

But then, I'm pretty sure it's illegal. At least here in PA. I could try but I would have to wrap it with a brown bag like a bum. lol


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

You guys carry the proverbial kitchensink with you.

Myself, as little as possible. 

Camelbak, the racer one, the minimal with no waist strap. Looking to buy a Camelbak Charge since it is a tiny bit larger and have little more room for the basic essentials. 

Anyways:

Water
Snack/Snickers/Powerbar
4/5/6 allen keys
Chaintool, usually
cellphone
some cash, if I was smart and planned my two wheeled excursion
Tube and some way to inflate it
Tirelevers
Thin windbreaker, either a vest or a jacket

Hm, I think that`s it. Thinking of rigging a second bottleholder on my bikes and trying to fit the essentials into a large franken-bottle to ride unburdened.


----------



## boarder831 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ful 72oz. Hydration Backpack
Park patch kit
Metal tire levers (3)
Park Alien II multi-tool
Spare tube
Spare master link
Extra jersey and vest (ride early mornings and start with a light jacket)
Bladder full of water
Power Bar
Wallet and car key

That's about it but probably should add a small first aid kit


----------



## gawillet (Feb 8, 2012)

Do Camelbak MULE's keep the pack against your back or is there room for ventilation between your back and the pack. What packs have the best ventilation?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

A multitool...

..unfortunately the rest fell out somewhere along the trail. :madman:


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

2004 Camelback Mule (still going strong!)

-Pruning Shears multi tool for doing a little trail clearing. Includes a small saw and knife blade as well.
-Specialized EMT bicycle multi tool, includes tire levers
-Small container with extra cleat bolts, rotor bolts, chain links, quick link, caliper bolt, etc. On the outside is duct tape and a hose clamp for a blown air fork.
-Extra dérailleur hanger for my frame.
-Handi-wipes
-Small bottle of lube
-Whistle with compass, matches, and a flint striker
-Gorilla Tape...multiple uses from patching tires to patching people.
-Emergency blanket
-26" Presta Tube...fits all 26" and 29" rims
-Zip ties...multiple uses
-1996 Topeak Mountain MasterBlaster pump
-Toilet paper with hand sanitizer
-First Aid Kit with Ace Bandage, gloves, aspirin and benedryl, etc.
-Fix-a-flat bicycle tire inflater and sealer.
-LED mini light and knife (on pack straps)
-Any snacks that I bring
-Water (50-100 oz depending on length of ride)


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

Lezyne pack,1-2 liters of yerbe mate with agave syrup, toilet paper, ultralight tube, crank brothers mini pump, some milk carton sidewall plugs and jock tape (to repair UST tire sidewall rips) crank brothers multi tool, lots of salted peanuts, eye fluid for inflamed eyes, lightweight knife for miscreant humans or bad dogs. . Different list for rides over four hours.Great post thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## metamad (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's my pack list-

100oz. camelbak mule
Park patch kit and spare glue and rubber patches
LeatherMan Multi tool
Waterproof Map holder
Tire levers
Blackburn pump 
Topeak multi-tool
2 x Spare tube
Quick link
Wallet, mobile and house key

and looking into a mini first aid kit to squeeze somewhere in there.


----------



## LethalFonz (Feb 9, 2012)

Some of you have packs that would withstand the Apocolypse...

I have a Fox Oasis pack w/ a Flux helmet that attaches to the back
-Tire Lever, Patch combo thingy
- Park MTB-3 Multi Tool
- Skeletool CX
- Serfas Fork/Tire Pump
- Extra Tube
- Handi Wipes
- Adventure Medical Kit Ultralite .5 First Aid 
- Gerber/ Bear Grylls Survival Series Ultimate Kit
- Paracord Bracelet clipped to the outside
- Little parts bag with zipties, tape, master links, pedal studs, derailleur hanger, oil etc...
- Mini Mag Lite
- Compass
- 3 Granola bars and 2 Gels
- Large face cloth
- Bike lock
- Earbud Headphones
- Sunglasses
- Riding gloves
- Lighter
- Dugout and Bat


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Pack List For ~3HR Ride

CamelBak Mule NV 
3L Water
Topeak Tire Lever 
Crank Bros Alloy Pump and/or C02 Gun w/ 3 12oz C02 Canisters
Spare Tube
Patch Kit
A few spare Chain Links
Zip ties
Multi Tool (3-8 allen, phillips, flathead)
chain breaker
Ipod shuffle (lately its been stocked with Max Brooks World War Z (something surreal about listening to that while hammering through the woods))
Cell Phone
ID
Credit Card
$5 bill and 5 $1's (buy food or tube, bribe a bear not to maul me, also works great for a tire boot.)
Car and House Key
A few Gel Packs or Flask (Hammer Nutrition preferred)
small folder knife
Clear lenses for Glasses

Map of trail (even if its one that I usually ride. I can hand it to newbies whom are lost or use it to explain where my twisted body lays to the nice lady on the other end of my 911 call lol)
Obviously more than I need but I feel its comprehensive of most things that can go wrong


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm surprised at how few people carry lights in their packs. Having something to signal with to another hiker/biker or a helicopter is huge to increase survival if you've became seriously injured and you're off the trail. You can use the light to signal at night OR day. 

I carry the usual stuff everyone else has but one of the best things in my bag is that my phone, an HTC EVO, has an extended battery which enables it to last up to 2 days without a charge(normal battery life is 6 hours). My cellphone also has an extremely bright LED flashlight which has an app to set to flash SOS over and over. I also notify my friends/family when and where I'm going to be riding and all of them know how to access a phone GPS tracker I use which will give a search and rescue team my exact location up to 30 feet.


----------



## Texoz (Dec 11, 2011)

*SOS / Tracking*

As far as signaling / battery life, I recently changed from a mobile app to findmespot (findmespot.com).

So far, I've been pleased with the coverage.


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

CB Multi 19 (highly recommend) 
Flask of something cheep (very highly recommend)
10 grit sandpaper for wound cleaning/wiping (necessity)


----------



## IntensevCare (Nov 24, 2004)

To keep myself or my friends from walking I carry in a Camelbak Mule

100 Oz. water/ Gu brew in it
2 PV tubes 26"
1 SV tube 26"
patch kit(i'm tubeless)
1 road tube(i have no road bike)
Mtn morph
Fox shock pump
rain jacket
windbreaker
cut off shirt sleeve for my ears
Intense Derailleur hanger
Turner der hanger
Spec. der. hanger
Multi 19 with original blue rubber around it
seperate chain tool
3 way 4-5-6
Pocket knife
small channel locks
emery cloth for sidewall tears
cell phone
car keys
lighter
2 der pulleys screwed to a spd plate with the pulley screws
my triflow is never in there when I need it, dangit!

In a cut in half handlebar with plugs in my pack I carry elect tape wrapped around it

Crank bros spokes(4 or 5)
standard spokes 262/266
a few nipples
8 speed quick link
9 speed quick link
zip ties
watercage screws
cleat screws(been a savior a few times with those)
pieces of chain
variuos small screws

Hmm. no first aid though.

pack weighs 20 LBs.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Vaude Hyper Air 14+3. No sweat mesh panel comfort. Platypus bladders 100 or 70oz. Slime 26 tube, tire levers, cactus comb, tweezers, Pace coolmax skull cap with sunshade tail, lighter, multi tool TP.


----------



## wasabiboi (May 10, 2011)

Water
Tools
Spare tire
Snacks
First Aid kit


----------



## FuturePrimitive (Mar 19, 2012)

- One forty-five caliber automatic 
- Two boxes of ammunition 
- Four days' concentrated emergency rations 
- One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills 
- One miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible 
- One hundred dollars in rubles 
- One hundred dollars in gold 
- Nine packs of chewing gum 
- One issue of prophylactic 
- Three lipsticks 
- Three pair of nylon stockings.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Camelback M.U.L.E I try to stay as light as possible

-Water in the bladder, amount depends on ride but usually keep it full
-First aid goodies in ziplock bag
-Cellphone
-Lighter
-Nutrigrain bars
-two spare tubes
-pump
-presta adapter
-Set of allen wrenches
-Small adjustable wrench
-Some cash
-Bear Grilles knife(badass)
-Beef jerkey
-Rolling papers (sucks to be on the trail and come to find out you have nothing to roll up with :madman 
-Gloves 
-condom(s)
-and a small cloth for excessive sweat


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

FuturePrimitive said:


> - One forty-five caliber automatic
> - Two boxes of ammunition
> - Four days' concentrated emergency rations
> - One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
> ...


Three lipsticks???? I can see everything else, what's with the lipstick?


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

2012 Camelbak mule NV.:thumbsup:


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

no one has a CCW with their CHL?


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

sorting though the summer kit as the hours of day light are shrinking in a hurry. here is my guides kit. most of my riding is in fairly remote zones. I dont carry water in my back pack as there are a lot of streams around and a water bottle does me just fine. for the late season I am adding a real head lamp and a warm layer. also carry a VHF radio and or a sat phone for work.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

hmm let's see:

Outdoor Essentials Pack
Camelback 70 oz. Bladder
Cellphone
GPS
Loud Whistle
Keys 
Wallet (ID, cash etc)
Gloves
Knee Strap
Glasses
Park Tool Patch kit
Spare Tube
Spec. Derailleur Hanger
4mm, 5mm, and that standard measurement one in between those two, Hex keys
Presta Valve Adapter
First-Aid Kit (bandaids, gauze, tape, sterile pads)
Small Knife
2x Granola bars
Shock Pump

To Get:
Spare Masterlinks (have chaintool but what is a chaintool without a masterlink?)
Spoke Wrench
CO2 Inflator 

Long rides add:
MOAR Water
Extra Extra Tube


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

A .45 XDM Pistol
Minimum 4 Alaskan Amber beers
A 1/2 roll of Sh*t tickets
A switchblade
A pouch of gummy bears
GU Chocolate Gels.


----------



## WishfulThinking (Aug 22, 2012)

Camelbak Lobo w/:

Full 100oz resevoir (Just water, maybe I'll try a light electrolyte one day)
2 Clif Bars
1 Nature Valley bar
2-3 GU shots
3 Tire Levers
Spare tube
Light med kit (Gloves, alcohol pads, bacitracin, gauze and Tegaderm bandages)
Electrical tape
Wallet + Cash
Phone
Keys

I plan on buying a pump and multi-tool soon, but at the moment I don't do solo rides.. and my friend always has his.


----------



## Borgbox (Jun 30, 2012)

The pack holds 100oz bladder, everything pictured, and the phone I took the picture with as well as my wallet w/ id and cash. Oh, and a pack of American Spirits; all with room for extra if I need it.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 7, 2012)

MAX A-E said:


> View attachment 662091


ahahahah!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 7, 2012)

I use an Axe sack/ soccer style backpack, it was one of the tihngs my Uni gifted to us last year. I carry my Cyclone waterbottle, a pouch I'm supposed to put under the saddle, which contains stuff for fixing flats. That's really it, and I keep my mobile in my pocket, using it for music and GPS. Compared to the rest of you guys, I can say I'm pretty underprepared and it's embarrasing. Haha.


----------



## Dorothier (Aug 23, 2012)

Arms have me thinking now! Thanks for that. Clothes: 1 pair of jeans, undies and 1 extra long sleeve. I'ma give and go. I will buy really cheap if I need anything and then give it away locally. But you know have me looking at bunjies....


----------



## C 73 (Jun 21, 2012)

Emergency contact info
Gel's
Waffles
Tubes
Tire tool
Combo tool
Plastic bag
TP


----------



## JR11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Camelbak
100 oz bladder
keys
wallet
snack
patch kit


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Condoms
Lube
chocolate 
Whip cream
First aid kit
Phone
Keys
Tissues

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## substitute (Aug 28, 2011)

GoLite Rush 10l backpack
First aid kit
Cheap wire lock
Multitool
Patch kit & tire levers 
Mini pump & shock pump
1-2 zip ties
Reel of military trip wire (as handy as zip ties)
Piece of cardboard
Platypus Big Zip 3l bladder
Raisins, gel packs, energy bars... whatever is available at the time
A jacket, if it's going to rain or if I might get cold 
Lights, if needed on the way home
Phone for GPS tracking and other phoney stuff (Samsung Galaxy S)


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

For me mp3 player, spare battery for hope LED light, spare AAA batteries for rear light, kryptonite D-lock+wire, other spare tools if theres been something playing up on the bike.And also Topeak harpoon DX pump, inner tube, wallet, phone, keys, choc bar or 2, puncture repair kit, waterproof jacket depending on the weather, SRAM power links - 2 or 3 pairs.

____________________________

It's all here : Sedona Arizona


----------

